# Snows-Caribou of the bird world?



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Shoot a Caribou with an arrow and you have instant,profuse bleeding.Some say its cause of the large veins/arteries developed by their migrations and the constant walking they engage in.
To me,it seems Snows 'bleed'more and easier than other geese.Anyone else think so?If true,could it be because of their tremendous migration distances and near constant movement-like Caribou?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Now that right there is some deep thinking! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I think it all depends on where you shoot them. I had a couple canadians that bled out a shat ton.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

might be onto something here, but I have shot canadas that also bled like no tomorrow.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I've killed a pile of caribou and I have never noticed any more blood then any other big game animal. I think you see the blood more on the snows because they are white. If you want to see blood shoot sea-birds and seals.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> Well I think it all depends on where you shoot them. I had a _couple canadians_ that bled out a shat ton.


You must have caught us on a pub :bartime: night.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Probably me on the snows but many of them bleed all over with one in the head or even body.Strange.Of course it happens at times with any waterfowl-or upland bird for that matter-but very often with snows.
As to Caribou.The ones I've shot or seen shot with arrows were noticeably different than deer,elk,bear,whatever.Instant blood all over.Broadside lung hits with red stains instantly visible and red sides within steps.Say what you want but thats solid info.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> As to Caribou.The ones I've shot or seen shot with arrows were noticeably different than deer,elk,bear,whatever.Instant blood all over.Broadside lung hits with red stains instantly visible and red sides within steps.Say what you want but thats solid info.


Not trying to start anything but i cannot find any info that supports the extra blood in a Caribou. Where are you getting it? Again I think it is more noticable due to the color. Have you ever seen a black bear with a yellowish tinge to it's fur? I haven't but Polar bears look yellowish due to the dirt on their fur. So is it safe to assume Black bears don't get dirty?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I always thought that ducks and geese shot in fields show more blood than those shot over water set-ups because the water doesn't wash it off the feathers.
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Headstart,
I have no 'science'behind it,just experience.I do remember a Quebec indian was the one that first told our group why they bled so fast.Who knows?
I've never talked to a rifle hunter that has noticed it but have talked to many bowhunters that have.
Initially I thought it was odd,then kept seeing and hearing about it.You mentioned sea animals,can't address that but to me there's something unique about Caribou,and perhaps others such as you mentioned,that causes them to bleed faster or...????What the old native told us,made the most sense.
If constant travel causes a stronger,more active heart,bigger vein/artery systems,or whatever,I don't know,but if a Caribou qualifies,a Snow goose can't be far behind.
They are all over you now,do some testing. :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I know that that little knob at the base of a coots bill with spill some blood if you pop it. 
Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Headstart,
You got me curious.Only took a few minutes to find some possible scientific answers re the Caribou vis google.
Check out this slideshow from the U of Alaska.

http://reindeer.salrm.uaf.edu/about_rei ... e%20Arctic

You'll have to click into it quite a few pages to get to possible causes including a unique nose that has to heat air for water and heat conservation(blood flow does it);an inherent 'high stepping gait'that is necessary in the bogs of the tundra and deep snow(again more blood flow);and perhaps the most important and direct fact is they have larger vital organs(heart,lungs and liver) than other similar sized animals.(necessary to travel for food and run to survive).
Interesting stuff!
Test them Snows out!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I read through the article you posted, nothing stating caribou have more blood, I am from an area that boasts a high population of woodland and barren ground caribou. Every year we hunt them. Natives aren't your best source on biological info for any animal. They may know the animals habits but there is no science to it. I asked my father, a retired DNR biologist about this and he has never heard or saw anything to back the "more blood theory" up. Next fall, we should shoot a snow and a similar sized canada for an experiment. Who wants to put money on the snow having noticeably more blood?

Btw: I did have a really bloody snow on monday, and it came from a flock that tornadoed down from the heavens. Maybe the birds heart rate is increased from non-stop flying. it's hard to say. I am not trying to say your wrong and I'm right, and I'd be lying if i said your question hasn't got me thinking about the subject. I'm heading out to test the theory again today.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I'll post ho while I wait for Brice. The article you used for your info was about reindeer that were introduced to alaska. Caribou and reindeer are two different animals.

http://reindeer.salrm.uaf.edu/about_rei ... istory.php

http://www.hww.ca/hww2.asp?id=85


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Headshot and Duckp

I think you are both right. If you shoot any big game animal that has been running or worked up its going to bleed more than your normal big game animal. One of my buddies chases down every deer he shoots with a bow. He runs them so hard the bleed out faster. Of course he is a track star from Pennstate so not everyone could run a deer down but I have seen the blood trails and there is a noticable diffrence. The same thing can go for snows that have been migrating all day and night. :beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi.Got knocked offline up here today.Wind???Blizzard coming???
Anyway,Headshot I have no clue where you get the idea I stated Caribou or Snows 'have more blood'.I never said that at all.I said they appear to bleed more/easier/faster.whatever.
After what I've read,one possible scientific basis is a larger heart and the other points i referenced.I could care less what your dad thinks,I know what I and many other bowhunters have experienced.As to the droves of Caribou you've shot,its clear to me none have been with a bow.Of course,with a rifle you hopefully are just dropping them and it shouldn't surprise you they then stop bleeding.Eh?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

OK,well after another couple fascinating hours of reading I've answered my own question to MY satisfaction.
First Caribou and Reindeer are the same 'animals'.(Rangifer tarandus).The reindeer is a domesticated version-often with a slightly smaller body and shorter legs BUT still retaining larger organs(heart,lungs,etc)than other comparably sized ruminants.So,if I have 5 gallons of water and 2 pumps,one a 5HP and one a 10HP,which pump will empty my bucket first?
Now if you're really into snow geese,as many undoubtedly are,and have an xtra week or two to do some reading,do a Google on 'Snow Goose physiology' and on 'Snow goose anatomy'as starting points.Lots of cool stuff but for ME,there's enough in various studies to suggest there is something to the 'more and easier bleeding'idea.I'm not a scientist but after reading a number of studies on them(even 'fasting'studies where 'scientists'starved them),there's no doubt Ma Nature fitted them out specially for long,hard flight.From their shape(body and wings),to low body fat existence,to 'efficient blood flow',these babies are everything I thought.
Finally,you may even find interesting tidbits like Ross's feed more than Snows.  
Good reading and good hunting!


----------

